# Netbeans crash



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi. I installed netbeans from ports. Everything was fine but when I went to execute it from terminal, is not responding, not opening, just returns me to the shell without any error. Any idea what's causing this?

*uname -a*

```
FreeBSD Unix 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Wed Mar 14 18:31:40 EET 2012     
root@Unix:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking on ~./netbeans/7.1.1/var/log/messages I get this error:

```
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so:
 /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so: Undefined symbol "jpeg_resync_to_restart"
```


----------



## mh-ufa (Apr 21, 2012)

1. remove ~./netbeans
2. run *netbeans  --nosplash*


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks @mh-ufa. Solved


----------



## mh-ufa (Apr 22, 2012)

Alas, this is a temporary solution. In a large project (PHP), Netbeans 7.1.1 displays the "initializing HTML validator." which leads to the CPU 100%  

It does not matter that you have installed java-openjdk or diablo-jdk1.6.0.

I went back to version 6.7.


----------

